# Sad but True - Why we don't quit !



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

With these rates we can't make money, we want to quit but we just can't do it. We owe money, were in debt, we have rent to pay and some of us have car or levees payments to make. We are trying to keep our head above water but now we're falling behind. We can't quit because we need our weekly pay, we can't afford to get a job and have to wait 2 weeks to get a check. The weekly money we get from Uber money is important or we don't eat or survive. We used to have extra money every week but now we are lucky to just make it day to day.some of us get daily pay which is a life saver, without it I wouldn't have the gas to drive the next day. We don't even have enough extra money to service our cars, brakes etc.

Some of us have been evicted, cars up for repo. If we could just get a couple weeks ahead on money, we could quit and things would get better but until then, we are stuck in a rut because of uber.

Best way out, take some stuff to the flea market, sell it and replace it later. Just need to get ahead a couple weeks and tell Uber goodbye

Because of driving for uber, many of us are in the poor house. We must stop this cycle!

I wonder how many drivers are living in motels just so they can pay rent weekly?

One time uber was good but those days are gone. Try to get ahead and quit driving, the only way out.

Good luck everyone....

This is why some people keep driving, not because we want to, WE. HAVE TO !


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for you heartfelt post.
Uber is a heartless, evil company. They enitce people with ads that lie about possible earnings. They lure drivers to their game and then cut their pay without warning. People in the situation you have described are left without the opprtunity to look for a decent job because they are spending all their time driving for uber. Without warning, uber cuts their pay in half which only exasperates the problem. There are countless drivers in the same situation you have outlined. Uber is so preditory that they will go as far as finding people who have credit so low that they cannot even finance a car. Uber helps these people get a car. Uber then takes the car payment directly from the victim drivers bank account and then cuts their pay in half (without warning) to create indentured slaves. 
I wish I had a solution for you. Get away from uber as soon as possible. Hopefully your post will find its' way to other drivers before it's too late for them. Perhaps find a local journalist who would be interested in telling your story to the public. Uber hates bad press. Uber does not care about their drivers. Uber is only trying to look good to potential investors so they can spend other peoples' money. Bad press makes it difficult to find investors, which is the only way to bring down uber.
I wish you good luck and prosperity.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Go do volunteer work. They would probably feed you as well while you're working.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm still at $1 per mile and am part time so... Not losing money here. I'm just more selective with hours to where I know I'll get 2/4 rides per hour since college has restarted. 

But for others in that position... Fast food is always hiring and it's the same pay if not more and then they can surge hunt on the weekends. Fast food isn't glorious so most refuse to think of that option. Even Walmart is constantly hiring lol


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I'm still at $1 per mile and am part time so... Not losing money here. I'm just more selective with hours to where I know I'll get 2/4 rides per hour since college has restarted.
> 
> But for others in that position... Fast food is always hiring and it's the same pay if not more and then they can surge hunt on the weekends. Fast food isn't glorious so most refuse to think of that option. Even Walmart is constantly hiring lol


LoL you really think $1/mile is making money? you're barely pulling by with those rates. Chill out. Dude posts a heart felt post and you come here with that ish.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> LoL you really think $1/mile is making money? you're barely pulling by with those rates. Chill out. Dude posts a heart felt post and you come here with that ish.


All I hear is a bunch of people complaining vs being proactive and trying to find something else. I'm not gonna sugarcoat my feelings and if they don't want to be subjected to the honest truth then they should rethink posting on a forum.

Career jobs are hard to come by... Job jobs aren't. It's just no one wants to do the job that requires no skill... They're low paying for that reason aka UBER too.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

I am blessed to have found a new job with great pay + benefits to start the new year. your post touched me.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DNicole said:


> All I hear is a bunch of people complaining


I've read hundreds of posts. This post felt much more like a vent of desperation then actual complaining. Empathy is a really nice trait. I rate you one star for being heartless.

You post a mean, cruel response to someone in need and then end it with LOL.......... Wow.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> All I hear is a bunch of people complaining vs being proactive and trying to find something else. I'm not gonna sugarcoat my feelings and if they don't want to be subjected to the honest truth then they should rethink posting on a forum.
> 
> Career jobs are hard to come by... Job jobs aren't. It's just no one wants to do the job that requires no skill... They're low paying for that reason aka UBER too.


Are you listening to yourself? you said "I'm still at $1".... The OP is below that. If you put in the cost of maintaining a vehicle, gas and depreciation.

Good for you if you want to run your car down the drain. Others don't. Good luck when it comes to that scheduled maintainence that would bring you out $1000. With these rates? Goooood luck. It's barely bringing food to the table..

$1 per mile and you're bragging about it ? lol You must be single with no kids or a family to feed. I work full time and have what you call a "career" making above $25/hr (not to be exact just to show you a figure). I'm OPENING B*****ng about the measly .85/c mile and .15c a minute. IT BARELY MADE SENSE driving $1/mile and IT DOES NOT MAKE SENSE driving .85c.

For example Detroit is at .30c per mile. If you drove 10 miles, that's $3! are you kidding me!? that's not even after uber cuts yet. and you want people to shut up and drive because you're at $1? And that somehow makes you special?

Good God my generation .... i'm speechless

You're probably still new and high on the Uber Cool aid


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Are you listening to yourself? you said "I'm still at $1".... The OP is below that. If you put in the cost of maintaining a vehicle, gas and depreciation.
> 
> Good for you if you want to run your car down the drain. Others don't. Good luck when it comes to that scheduled maintainence that would bring you out $1000. With these rates? Goooood luck. It's barely bringing food to the table..
> 
> ...


Let's throw some Binary numbers at her with decimals!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Let's throw some Binary numbers at her with decimals!


The sad thing about it is that, him is a her. I expected it from a guy trolling this site. But a lady? I always though ladies were smarter than us gents; also with a kinder heart. OP wasn't even complaining. He was simply stating how people want to quit but they can't because no matter how low the rates, they still gotta feed their family... then she goes with "I'm still at $1" lol

But please do melxjr throw some numbers lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

DNicole said:


> All I hear is a bunch of people complaining vs being proactive and trying to find something else. I'm not gonna sugarcoat my feelings and if they don't want to be subjected to the honest truth then they should rethink posting on a forum.
> 
> Career jobs are hard to come by... Job jobs aren't. It's just no one wants to do the job that requires no skill... They're low paying for that reason aka UBER too.


When we bring as many of our own resources to the table as we do, we deserve to make better wages than this. Uber was very profitable when I got onboard two years ago and still had another job. I had actually put away some savings and was able to quit my job to try to start a small business. After constant rate cuts and driver saturation, I had to take out two title loans on my car to make rent. Please don't preach your holier-than-thou jibberish to those of us who have been in this world long enough to know a thing or two about a thing or two. Our job is to safely transport people from one place to another while the same time looking out for other idiots on the road who may possibly kill us and our passengers...all while being polite, efficient, and a good communicator. This DOES take skill. Trust me, I AM looking for other employment and it's not as easy for some to get out of this crap trap as it is for others.

These are my non-sugarcoated feelings as well.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> The sad thing about it is that, him is a her. I expected it from a guy trolling this site. But a lady? I always though ladies were smarter than us gents; also with a kinder heart. OP wasn't even complaining. He was simply stating how people want to quit but they can't because no matter how low the rates, they still gotta feed their family... then she goes with "I'm still at $1" lol
> 
> But please do melxjr throw some numbers lol


Corrected to a her after posted. Lol, I'm assuming (OP) is Over Powered? haha jk. Yah, this is all too sad; clearly people drive still for reason you stated. here are some Binary Digits!

*Example: What is 11112 in Decimal?*

The "1" on the left is in the "2×2×2" position, so that means 1×2×2×2 (=8)
The next "1" is in the "2×2" position, so that means 1×2×2 (=4)
The next "1" is in the "2" position, so that means 1×2 (=2)
The last "1" is in the units position, so that means 1
Answer: 1111 = 8+4+2+1 = 15 in Decimal


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> When we bring as many of our own resources to the table as we do, we deserve to make better wages than this. Uber was very profitable when I got onboard two years ago and still had another job. I had actually put away some savings and was able to quit my job to try to start a small business. After constant rate cuts and driver saturation, I had to take out two title loans on my car to make rent. Please don't preach your holier-than-thou jibberish to those of us who have been in this world long enough to know a thing or two about a thing or two. Our job is to safely transport people from one place to another while the same time looking out for other idiots on the road who may possibly kill us and our passengers...all while being polite, efficient, and a good communicator. This DOES take skill. Trust me, I AM looking for other employment and it's not as easy for some to get out of this crap trap as it is for others.
> 
> These are my non-sugarcoated feelings as well.


DNicole also insinuated she's in college from the "college just started" ... So you haven't even graduated? Girl, take it from a dude who paid his way through college no student loans. Worked a full time job, part time job (target) and went to school full time. Got my AA and decided maybe my current job is it for me. Decided its not and went back to school for a different field from what I am in now.. Why I do Uber/Lyft? Save my money and leave by the end of the year and study abroad.. So along with my job, I drive 30-35hrs a week while going to school. You're NOT SPECIAL.

Doing it part time and not losing money? I guess college got you so broke $5 is enough cup of noodles for the week for you.

I WISH YOU DAMN WELL when you finish college and can't find a job and resorting to Uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> DNicole also insinuated she's in college from the "college just started" ... So you haven't even graduated? Girl, take it from a dude who paid his way through college no student loans. Worked a full time job, part time job (target) and went to school full time. Got my AA and decided maybe my current job is it for me. Decided its not and went back to school for a different field from what I am in now.. Why I do Uber/Lyft? Save my money and leave by the end of the year and study abroad.. So along with my job, I drive 30-35hrs a week while going to school. You're NOT SPECIAL.
> 
> Doing it part time and not losing money? I guess college got you so broke $5 is enough cup of noodles for the week for you.
> 
> I WISH YOU DAMN WELL when you finish college and can't find a job and resorting to Uber.


Exactly! My sister has a masters' degree and she is in the poor house. A college education does NOT guarantee you the success in life that it once did.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Exactly! My sister has a masters' degree and she is in the poor house. A college education does NOT guarantee you the success in life that it once did.


Did you see the state of the union address?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Did you see the state of the union address?


DNicole didn't for sure

Companies used to give our retirement packages. and now? 401k ? Wtheck is that!? So I give my money so they could invest it in the stock market? NO WAY!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

No, I didn't. I wasn't sure that I could take it. Nothing against Obama per se...but I don't think either party has our best interests at heart.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> DNicole didn't for sure
> 
> Companies used to give our retirement packages. and now? 401k ? Wtheck is that!? So I give my money so they could invest it in the stock market? NO WAY!


Our government is more confusing than the Complex-Base system... Breaking education system and cost effectiveness of funding it. I know so many people I was in school with who have way worse debt from school than me, It's super F'd up and scary.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> No, I didn't. I wasn't sure that I could take it. Nothing against Obama per se...but I don't think either party has our best interests at heart.


You pick the less deadly poison, unfortunately.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Our government is more confusing than the Complex-Base system... Breaking education system and cost effectiveness of funding it. I know so many people I was in school with who have way worse debt from school than me, It's super F'd up and scary.


yep. and that's mrs. heartless I'm still at $1. she got my blood boiling so early in the morning lol


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> yep. and that's mrs. heartless I'm still at $1. she got my blood boiling so early in the morning lol


Who gave you a buck joe? pass that over...


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Who gave you a buck joe? pass that over...


She has $1 per mile. Perhaps she could donate it to us here in LA since we make .90cents lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It would be nice if we as drivers were always provided a meal if every city had a local office. They could call it UberSoupKitchen.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It would be nice if we as drivers were always provided a meal if every city had a local office. They could call it UberSoupKitchen.


The truth though.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Funny how Obama said auto sales are on the rise. I'd like to see a report on how much of those are predatory lending/leases just for uber; like that one lady who paid $300 a week for her uber SUV. 

Obama also said people who have health care and retirement packages are the very people in the same building as he is.. 

So he proves a point. People are suffering and they need to do something about it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Obama also said people who have health care and retirement packages are the very people in the same building as he is..


My sister has been one of the biggest supporters of Obama and Obamacare. Last year when her husband took a new job they elected to go with Obamacare rather than pay for his company's insurance which they said was too expensive. So on Christmas Eve my sister fell in a parking lot and severely injured her wrist, elbow and shoulder. She spent all day Christmas in pain, refusing to go to the ER. When we asked her why she wouldn't go get treated she said... "We can't afford it!"


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Coachman said:


> My sister has been one of the biggest supporters of Obama and Obamacare. Last year when her husband took a new job they elected to go with Obamacare rather than pay for his company's insurance which they said was too expensive. So on Christmas Eve my sister fell in a parking lot and severely injured her wrist, elbow and shoulder. She spent all day Christmas in pain, refusing to go to the ER. When we asked her why she wouldn't go get treated she said... "We can't afford it!"


Exactly what I've been telling people. I voted for the man twice. But when I saw the terms and premiums on that Obama care. I laughed and stayed with Kaiser. $20 each visit.

My medicine (asthma) was free. HIV/STD testing (never could be safe) was $20. Out of Pocket for Emergency procedures IE: surgery is only $500.

When I saw that $4000 out of pocket for Obama care, I felt bad for the people who elected to do it. Obama Care is to the health care industry is what Uber is to their drivers lol


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

afrojoe824 I've been following your post man and nothing but the truth from you. Show much respect to you from Chicago. You keep it 100! Next time I'm in LA drinks on me!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jlag007 said:


> afrojoe824 I've been following your post man and nothing but the truth from you. Show much respect to you from Chicago. You keep it 100! Next time I'm in LA drinks on me!


thanks Jlag007! I just try to be truthful and keep it 100. There's times where I'm joking around, trolling (for obvious reasons), scratching my head and then times like these where you just go into "I'm not holding back" and put you in your spot mode. It's just sickening ..

When I'm in chi-town visiting fam you gotta show me the spots for brews. Fam. there just keeps me home all the time and show me touristy spots haha


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> thanks Jlag007! I just try to be truthful and keep it 100. There's times where I'm joking around, trolling (for obvious reasons), scratching my head and then times like these where you just go into "I'm not holding back" and put you in your spot mode. It's just sickening ..
> 
> When I'm in chi-town visiting fam you gotta show me the spots for brews. Fam. there just keeps me home all the time and show me touristy spots haha


I notice that man and that's good. I myself just stay in the back and chill lol. Don't really drive for Uber anymore.
But yeah whenever you're in town let me know, there's tons a good places to go to.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Preach sister,preach!


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm touched with all the replies. I'm lucky because I'm retired and have savings but my heart goes out to all those drivers that are stuck in this uber poor house.
When I started driving I made grea money, never had to touch my retirement or savings and I could even save money but after the steady pay cuts, I finally had to use my retirement money. Had I not had that to fall back on, I would be homeless today and that's the truth.

Deliver pizza, you can average $15 an hour, get cash tips and only put 50 miles a day on your car. You can do both until you can break from Uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MrBear said:


> I'm touched with all the replies. I'm lucky because I'm retired and have savings but my heart goes out to all those drivers that are stuck in this uber poor house.
> When I started driving I made grea money, never had to touch my retirement or savings and I could even save money but after the steady pay cuts, I finally had to use my retirement money. Had I not had that to fall back on, I would be homeless today and that's the truth.
> 
> Deliver pizza, you can average $15 an hour, get cash tips and only put 50 miles a day on your car. You can do both until you can break from Uber.


Can delivering pizza at night be even more dangerous than driving for Uber? Are there flexible hours? Only 50 miles a day? I'm considering this.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn, and I thought my posts infuriated people!


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Damn, and I thought my posts infuriated people!


Unfortunately theirs don't infuriate me. You can sit there and try to throw insults to try to prove a point but it doesn't prove much besides not having a valid point.

But this college "graduate" that UBERs 4-5 hours a week to earn $400-500 a month to put away to travel around the globe 1-3 times a year does have a management job that pays enough for me to have a nice car own my own place pay my student loans down in half the time and does give me health dental and life insurance with a matching 401k that I can reallocate their matching portion once a quarter.

I also have a sister in college that is fully paying for her college by working 20-30 hours a week waitressing and is pulling in $15-20 an hour in tips and she still carries a $3000+ balance in her checking because she's smart in money management and spending. So please no BS about not being able to find a job unless you've screwed yourself up with getting fired from multiple jobs and have convictions up and down your record.


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Unfortunately theirs don't infuriate me. You can sit there and try to throw insults to try to prove a point but it doesn't prove much besides not having a valid point.
> 
> But this college "graduate" that UBERs 4-5 hours a week to earn $400-500 a month to put away to travel around the globe 1-3 times a year does have a management job that pays enough for me to have a nice car own my own place pay my student loans down in half the time and does give me health dental and life insurance with a matching 401k that I can reallocate their matching portion once a quarter.
> 
> I also have a sister in college that is fully paying for her college by working 20-30 hours a week waitressing and is pulling in $15-20 an hour in tips and she still carries a $3000+ balance in her checking because she's smart in money management and spending. So please no BS about not being able to find a job unless you've screwed yourself up with getting fired from multiple jobs and have convictions up and down your record.


Are you single?


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> She has $1 per mile. Perhaps she could donate it to us here in LA since we make .90cents lol


My $1.02 in a small town goes a lot further than your $.90 in LA.

Average price of gas for me is $1.64 - you $2.99
Average house cost for a 3 bedroom house for me is $250k - LA $700k

So when you think of cost of living my $1 is technically $2-3 to your 90 cents

And I'm gonna assume things like auto insurance and just basics are more expenses for you as well


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I'm still at $1 per mile and am part time so... Not losing money here. I'm just more selective with hours to where I know I'll get 2/4 rides per hour since college has restarted.
> 
> But for others in that position... Fast food is always hiring and it's the same pay if not more and then they can surge hunt on the weekends. Fast food isn't glorious so most refuse to think of that option. Even Walmart is constantly hiring lol


You WILL NOT be at $1/mile for long!


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Jlag007 said:


> Are you single?


Not for you


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Transportador said:


> You WILL NOT be at $1/mile for long!


And I have always said if my market drops below $1 or our cancellation fee gets drop or SRF increases above $1.35 I'd stop altogether


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Not for you


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> My $1.02 in a small town goes a lot further than your $.90 in LA.
> 
> Average price of gas for me is $1.64 - you $2.99
> Average house cost for a 3 bedroom house for me is $250k - LA $700k
> ...


YOU JUST PROVED MY POINT! Why are you telling people to stop complaining or to just drive?

YOU JUST POINTED OUT THAT MY .90CENTS IS NOT EVEN WORTH IT...

So why that tone with the OP? You're not special! You won't be at $1 for long, college kid



DNicole said:


> And I have always said if my market drops below $1 or our cancellation fee gets drop or SRF increases above $1.35 I'd stop altogether


WHICH IS WHAT THE OP SAID! BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT HAVE A CHOICE BECAUSE THEY GOTTA FEED THEIR FAMILY..

it's too early in the semester to be be stressed out and not understand wqhat the OP said. Too early to rely on miss M.J


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> YOU JUST PROVED MY POINT! Why are you telling people to stop complaining or to just drive?
> 
> YOU JUST POINTED OUT THAT MY .90CENTS IS NOT EVEN WORTH IT...
> 
> So why that tone with the OP? You're not special! You won't be at $1 for long, college kid


Did you miss the part that I'm not a college kid but I've already graduated? My post when I said college is about to restart means requests triple during the semester in my area. Not as many dead hours.

And I never said to anyone the rates were worth it. But point was people don't drive because they have it. People are still driving at rates that don't make sense because they refuse to work in fast food and spend the time applying and looking for the jobs and instead spend countless hours on here complaining that rates need to go up.

And don't say people need to drive all the time and can't. There is dead time and there's nothing saying while you're parked in a parking lot with the app on you can't be posting your resume and applying for jobs using multiple apps and websites available.

Out of all the drivers complaining on here they can't find another job you really think Walmart or McDonald's would deny them all employment? Or are they like many unemployed individuals that would rather take a free paycheck from unemployment than say yes to a job below their "social standard"


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Damn, and I thought my posts infuriated people!


ColdRider, you posts speak truth. This girl's post just speak non-sense.



DNicole said:


> Unfortunately theirs don't infuriate me. You can sit there and try to throw insults to try to prove a point but it doesn't prove much besides not having a valid point.
> 
> But this college "graduate" that UBERs 4-5 hours a week to earn $400-500 a month to put away to travel around the globe 1-3 times a year does have a management job that pays enough for me to have a nice car own my own place pay my student loans down in half the time and does give me health dental and life insurance with a matching 401k that I can reallocate their matching portion once a quarter.
> 
> I also have a sister in college that is fully paying for her college by working 20-30 hours a week waitressing and is pulling in $15-20 an hour in tips and she still carries a $3000+ balance in her checking because she's smart in money management and spending. So please no BS about not being able to find a job unless you've screwed yourself up with getting fired from multiple jobs and have convictions up and down your record.





DNicole said:


> Did you miss the part that I'm not a college kid but I've already graduated? My post when I said college is about to restart means requests triple during the semester in my area. Not as many dead hours.
> 
> And I never said to anyone the rates were worth it. But point was people don't drive because they have it. People are still driving at rates that don't make sense because they refuse to work in fast food and spend the time applying and looking for the jobs and instead spend countless hours on here complaining that rates need to go up.
> 
> ...


Have you been living under a rock? You know how many experienced middle aged people are vying for my job? People with masters degrees? It's a tough world out there. Education alone will not guarantee you a good paying job anymore.

And Uber 4-5 hours a week to make $400-500? we were once at $1 and I didn't even make 400-500 doing 4-5 hours a week. Now I know you're definitely lying. You definitely are doing something wrong to your "nice" car. LoL Futhermore, to travel the globe 1-3 times a year? Where do you work? Google? I've not heard of one company that allows you to travel 1-3 times a year.

I have 6 weeks of paid time off every year but not EVEN I have the time nor resources to "travel the globe" up to 3x a year. Would've believed had you said once a year but now I know you're just speaking out of the tush. No need to lie to kick it.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> ColdRider, you posts speak truth. This girl's post just speak non-sense.
> 
> Have you been living under a rock? You know how many experienced middle aged people are vying for my job? People with masters degrees? It's a tough world out there. Education alone will not guarantee you a good paying job anymore.
> 
> ...


It's easy to think you're right when you don't read posts right. I UBER 4-5 hours a week to clear $100 a week sir.

I get 5 weeks vacation a year and yes I can do a vacation on $1000-2000 internationally and $500 domestic. Want to know my travel plans this year? I have Florida in February. Europe early May. Florida again in August. And then i always end the year with a November or December trip to the carribbean.

Would you like to see my passport? It's called being savvy when you travel and knowing how to get the best deals. Europe will be a good $2000-3000 this year but Florida trips with Disney tickets will cost me $400 a piece and the carribbean I always do under $1000 all inclusive so I'm looking at $5000 for travel so yes UBER covers my travel completely.

And again you said good paying job. I don't consider McDonald's or Walmart good paying jobs. They're no skill low cost labor jobs but they do hire until a person can find a job that matches their degree and skill set vs driving for 30-75 cents a mile with UBER


----------



## ZXY (Jan 11, 2016)

DNicole said:


> All I hear is a bunch of people complaining vs being proactive and trying to find something else. I'm not gonna sugarcoat my feelings and if they don't want to be subjected to the honest truth then they should rethink posting on a forum.
> 
> Career jobs are hard to come by... Job jobs aren't. It's just no one wants to do the job that requires no skill... They're low paying for that reason aka UBER too.


Lol at you thinking $1 a mile is a lot.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

To answer the time for travel. 5 weeks mean I get 25 vacation days. 

Florida - 3 days taken off and I get the weekend off so a 5 day trip 
Europe - 10 day trip spanning over 2 weeks so 6 days off
Florida - 9day trip spanning 2 weekends so 5 days off
Carribbean - 7 day trip spanning a weekend for 5 days off 

Do the math. That's 19 days. Plus I get paid holidays. And I still have 6 vacation days left.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

ZXY said:


> Lol at you thinking $1 a mile is a lot.


It's not a lot but during surge it's more worthwhile than 30-65 cents on surge.

If I thought it was a lot id be doing this full time not either a Friday or Saturday night every week


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

At $1 per mile, you'll be lucky to save enough money for a trip to a motel 6 in Macon GA.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> At $1 per mile, you'll be lucky to save enough money for a trip to a motel 6 in Macon GA.


I think you've lost the point that I was never stupid enough to consider uber as a full time job but instead all my direct deposits get set aside for travel and I don't have to use any for bills


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> What sort of person brags about their international travel plans on a post started from a guy who is in such dire straits that he is unable to eat?
> Get help girl. No one here is impressed by your callous insensitivity.


It's called proving the validity of someone else's statement that there was no way I could travel multiple times in a year.

You call it insensitivity I call it being bluntly honest.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> It's easy to think you're right when you don't read posts right. I UBER 4-5 hours a week to clear $100 a week sir.
> 
> I get 5 weeks vacation a year and yes I can do a vacation on $1000-2000 internationally and $500 domestic. Want to know my travel plans this year? I have Florida in February. Europe early May. Florida again in August. And then i always end the year with a November or December trip to the carribbean.
> 
> ...


Oh God. you're so out of touch with reality.

SOME PEOPLE would still like to spend time with their families. And you really think McDonalds or Walmart hires anyone??? 
why don't you apply for a job there.

Let's do it. Since you like to bring people down. You and I, let's apply. So if either of us gets hired or see how easy it is. Just because they're hiring doesn't they'll hire anyone. Oh, and the 10 hours a week schedule? Sure that's going to feed the family..

OP said people have no choice but to work these rates. Yeah it sucks, but it still brings more money than 10 hours a week at mcdonalds. But seeing that you can't put yourself in people's shoes or situation, it's probably hard to grasp that.

And good for you. It's good to know you know how to do basic math to brag about your vacation time. $1 per mile. Can't wait for that car expense that'll make you realize


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Oh God. you're so out of touch with reality.
> 
> SOME PEOPLE would still like to spend time with their families. And you really think McDonalds or Walmart hires anyone???
> why don't you apply for a job there.
> ...


So you're saying it's better to complain about driving for 30 cents and losing money than to be making $10 a hour?

How is losing money ever the smarter idea?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole puts Uber money aside for vacations .. lol I put uber money aside for car maintenance after my cut from Uber. I use my work Salary for my vacations. But I won't brag about that. I'd still like to defend OP from your insensitivity and knack for bragging


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> So you're saying it's better to complain about driving for 30 cents and losing money than to be making $10 a hour?
> 
> How is losing money ever the smarter idea?


Last I checked, OP was in OKC, no Detroit. I used Detroit as an example. You blasted OP so I defend OP. You really think McDonalds or walmart is hiring full time in Detroit? Check your sources hun. you're just so out of touch with reality, I question the validity of your so called degree or how you even graduated. Take a couple of current events classes in your local community colleges or read the news


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Thanks for you heartfelt post.
> Uber is a heartless, evil company. They enitce people with ads that lie about possible earnings. They lure drivers to their game and then cut their pay without warning. People in the situation you have described are left without the opprtunity to look for a decent job because they are spending all their time driving for uber. Without warning, uber cuts their pay in half which only exasperates the problem. There are countless drivers in the same situation you have outlined. Uber is so preditory that they will go as far as finding people who have credit so low that they cannot even finance a car. Uber helps these people get a car. Uber then takes the car payment directly from the victim drivers bank account and then cuts their pay in half (without warning) to create indentured slaves.
> I wish I had a solution for you. Get away from uber as soon as possible. Hopefully your post will find its' way to other drivers before it's too late for them. Perhaps find a local journalist who would be interested in telling your story to the public. Uber hates bad press. Uber does not care about their drivers. Uber is only trying to look good to potential investors so they can spend other peoples' money. Bad press makes it difficult to find investors, which is the only way to bring down uber.
> I wish you good luck and prosperity.


Well the solution is definitely not preaching to the choir. It's lawsuits and visits to your city council. If the city is unwilling to regulate TNC's with a floor price that is 3x the standard mileage deduction rate for the IRS, then next option is to sue for misclassification as an independent contractor. Keep track of your miles driven as that will be important for a lawsuit.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tn-uber-puc-20160114-story.html

CA making sure Uber stops their dirty business


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Last I checked, OP was in OKC, no Detroit. I used Detroit as an example. You blasted OP so I defend OP. You really think McDonalds or walmart is hiring full time in Detroit? Check your sources hun. you're just so out of touch with reality, I question the validity of your so called degree or how you even graduated. Take a couple of current events classes in your local community colleges or read the news


So in OKC it's still 70 cents a mile and with dead miles you're still driving at a lost because even if UBER just took 20% commission it's like driving for 56 cents a mile and a base fare of 75 cents and 11 cents per mile isn't going to cover dead miles. And if he's driving full time it's like hoping there are surges all day every day.

So even if Walmart or McDonald's was hiring part time at 15-20 hours per week he'd still be making more. And 2 part time low paying jobs to get yourself 40 hours is better than driving at a cost by your standards.

And people that want to see families that have kids but guess what he's gonna have to drive literally 24/7 to make the money he would have just working part time at McDonald's or Walmart.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tn-uber-puc-20160114-story.html
> 
> CA making sure Uber stops their dirty business


But unfortunately none of that money is going to the drivers


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> So in OKC it's still 70 cents a mile and with dead miles you're still driving at a lost because even if UBER just took 20% commission it's like driving for 56 cents a mile and a base fare of 75 cents and 11 cents per mile isn't going to cover dead miles. And if he's driving full time it's like hoping there are surges all day every day.
> 
> So even if Walmart or McDonald's was hiring part time at 15-20 hours per week he'd still be making more. And 2 part time low paying jobs to get yourself 40 hours is better than driving at a cost by your standards.
> 
> And people that want to see families that have kids but guess what he's gonna have to drive literally 24/7 to make the money he would have just working part time at McDonald's or Walmart.


Actually, if OP gets a good ride of 20 miles, that's $11.20 not including minutes driven. that's still more than what someone would make at mcdonalds. Now, considering that they're putting aside maintenance and hoping to ride out these cuts, they're MAKING ENOUGH to put food through the table and still be 1 - be able to spend time with family whenever they want 2 - pick the kids up... these people are sacrificing for flexibility. Had the rate cuts not happen, they'd be "ok"...

You still haven't answered my question/challenge of you and I applying at mcdonalds. You claim to make it EASY and working 10 hours a week. it's not sufficient. You can go on and on and on about saying they could work there. question is, will they hire for 40 hours a week? just shush it already and I will shush it.

This will never end and won't go through your thick skull..

You claim to be in management and with that stubbornness, I feel sorry for your employees that would have to endure your stubbornness day in and day out. It's no wonder you're happy with Uber. Uber makes their EMPLOYEES unhappy. You both have something in common. Your stubbornness indicates how horrible of a boss you are.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DNicole said:


> I'm still at $1 per mile and am part time so... Not losing money here. I'm just more selective with hours to where I know I'll get 2/4 rides per hour since college has restarted.
> 
> But for others in that position... Fast food is always hiring and it's the same pay if not more and then they can surge hunt on the weekends. Fast food isn't glorious so most refuse to think of that option. Even Walmart is constantly hiring lol


Actually years ago I applied at Walmart. They told me I probably wouldn't "fit in".

Took that to mean overqualified/wouldn't stick around.

Good luck getting a job in a place where the person hiring wants to make sure no one is going to go after his job.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Actually, if OP gets a good ride of 20 miles, that's $11.20 not including minutes driven. that's still more than what someone would make at mcdonalds. Now, considering that they're putting aside maintenance and hoping to ride out these cuts, they're MAKING ENOUGH to put food through the table and still be 1 - be able to spend time with family whenever they want 2 - pick the kids up... these people are sacrificing for flexibility. Had the rate cuts not happen, they'd be "ok"...
> 
> You still haven't answered my question/challenge of you and I applying at mcdonalds. You claim to make it EASY and working 10 hours a week. it's not sufficient. You can go on and on and on about saying they could work there. question is, will they hire for 40 hours a week? just shush it already and I will shush it.
> 
> ...


I adore my tellers and if they hated me I don't think I'd be hagning out with them outside of work.

So he gets a ride of 20 miles 
- that it 10 minutes out cause we all know its hard to get rides that are right where you are so lets add 5 dead miles
- now he needs to drive that 20 miles back - lets just say 10 to say he got a ride on the way back - so thats 15 dead miles 
- 40 minutes is a good estimate of the trip - but don't forget the 30 minutes of dead miles so we'll calculate his hourly rate at 70 minutes - just over an hour

So the math:
20 miles x .70 = $14
40 minutes x .11 = $4.4
base fare = . 75

Total before fees and IRS mileage cost is $19.15

Lets deduct the best commission at 20% and so far he has $15.32

Now lets deduct .56 per mile - so thats $19.60 for 30 miles...

Where is the profit sir? so for an hour of his life he just spent $4.28 - I would hope he got a $5 tip to keep him positive

---

I never said I was 100% happy with UBER - But I know if I was driving full time and this was my only source of income I'd be looking elsewhere vs posting on this form.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually years ago I applied at Walmart. They told me I probably wouldn't "fit in".
> 
> Took that to mean overqualified/wouldn't stick around.
> 
> Good luck getting a job in a place where the person hiring wants to make sure no one is going to go after his job.


I do the hiring at my branch and I just had to hire another teller and I choose to give a current employee a 30 hour position instead of a 40 hour position promotion (they were 20 hr) to hire this girl at 30 hours as well because I knew she could become a lead and a manager in 2 years like I did and i didn't want to lose her because I knew she wouldn't take the 20 hour.

I would rather hire someone capable of doing my job so I'm not harassed during vacation and therefore when I go for my next promotion I'm not being told no because there is no one else to do my job and they need me.

Not all companies are like this - but there are hiring managers that are.

my "won't fit in" requirements are - lack common sense, can't hold a conversation, came to my interview looking like a ****, late to the interview, and thinks banking is all about service and didn't realize we have sales goals


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> And Uber 4-5 hours a week to make $400-500? we were once at $1 and I didn't even make 400-500 doing 4-5 hours a week.


Not taking sides here, but she ubers 4-5 hours a week for $400-$500 bucks a month.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I adore my tellers and if they hated me I don't think I'd be hagning out with them outside of work.
> 
> So he gets a ride of 20 miles
> - that it 10 minutes out cause we all know its hard to get rides that are right where you are so lets add 5 dead miles
> ...


WHY ARE YOU DEDUCTING IRS .56cents? That's your allowance that they would RETURN back to you to compensate for your expenses and depreciation of your vehicle. IRS 57 cents is not an expense. it's a return/allowance..

This is becoming so redundant at this point. I'm done with you


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

F213 said:


> Not taking sides here, but she ubers 4-5 hours a week for $400-$500 bucks a month.


Thank you for reading  I've had to correct them already like 3-4 times


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> WHY ARE YOU DEDUCTING IRS .56cents? That's your allowance that they would RETURN back to you to compensate for your expenses and depreciation of your vehicle. IRS 57 cents is not an expense. it's a return/allowance..
> 
> This is becoming so redundant at this point. I'm done with you


Why is that constantly preach to deduct that from any earnings throughout this entire forum then when drivers talk about how much money they make ?

What do you consider enough to set aside per mile driven for gas and maintenance and repairs?


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Why is that constantly preach to deduct that from any earnings throughout this entire forum then when drivers talk about how much money they make ?
> 
> What do you consider enough to set aside per mile driven for gas and maintenance and repairs?


Oh God you're still at it. the IRS allowance/return is not an expense. it is given back to you at the end of the year IF you don't owe taxes of course. Otherwise, it's enough to make you even for taxes.

You really think people will wait till the end of the year to get their 57/mile allowance from uncle sam just to do maintenance? That's a year round thing. Flat tires could happen tomorrow and that'll set you back At least $100.

You insinuated you work at the bank. OMGGGG how do you not know that 57c from the IRS is not an expense??? Again, I am done with you..

P.S Wait till the Banks go away with tellers and go fully automated, which they are slowly getting into. How I know? I work for the bank. Let's see you still bragging in the face of these people sucking it up trying to make an honest living


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DNicole said:


> Why is that constantly preach to deduct that from any earnings throughout this entire forum then when drivers talk about how much money they make ?


Is this an actual sentance? What the hell did I just try to read?


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Oh God you're still at it. the IRS allowance/return is not an expense. it is given back to you at the end of the year IF you don't owe taxes of course. Otherwise, it's enough to make you even for taxes.
> 
> You really think people will wait till the end of the year to get their 57/mile allowance from uncle sam just to do maintenance? That's a year round thing. Flat tires could happen tomorrow and that'll set you back At least $100.
> 
> ...


I know banks are slowly going away - which is why I'm already in the hiring process for a Communications Officer position with another company. I'm not stupid - I've seen the trends and I'm taking the steps now to get ahead of the game vs waiting till it all comes to a halt. Its what full time UBER drivers should of been doing with the rate decreases first started.

I get that its a tax write off - I've figured out what my per mileage expense actually is for my car and its significantly less than what the IRS says but guess who got hounded trying to prove that on this forum.

I just find it hilarious that the "Well Known Members" on here will flip what facts and figures they want to use based on what argument they're trying to prove.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Is this an actual sentance? What the hell did I just try to read?


Its sentence sir. And English was the language but its been proven on this post that multiple users can't group words together to realize what someone is saying when it comes to whether they're a college student or graduate and how much they earn, etc. so I can't fault you too much.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DNicole said:


> Unfortunately theirs don't infuriate me. You can sit there and try to throw insults to try to prove a point but it doesn't prove much besides not having a valid point.
> 
> But this college "graduate" that UBERs 4-5 hours a week to earn $400-500 a month to put away to travel around the globe 1-3 times a year does have a management job that pays enough for me to have a nice car own my own place pay my student loans down in half the time and does give me health dental and life insurance with a matching 401k that I can reallocate their matching portion once a quarter.
> 
> I also have a sister in college that is fully paying for her college by working 20-30 hours a week waitressing and is pulling in $15-20 an hour in tips and she still carries a $3000+ balance in her checking because she's smart in money management and spending. So please no BS about not being able to find a job unless you've screwed yourself up with getting fired from multiple jobs and have convictions up and down your record.


Uber absolutely thrives off of people like you. You have a good job to pay for your "nice car" then you go out and run the car into the ground driving for Uber. For a college grad, you are not very smart. You don't come anywhere close to clearing $100 per week once you factor in devaluation of your vehicle and maintenance. I know you will use Uber math to justify your actions, but you are completely clueless. i also know that nobody on this forum will change your mind, but please don't come om here talking crap when we all know what your actually making... far less than minimum wage.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Is this an actual sentance? What the hell did I just try to read?



Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber absolutely thrives off of people like you. You have a good job to pay for your "nice car" then you go out and run the car into the ground driving for Uber. For a college grad, you are not very smart. You don't come anywhere close to clearing $100 per week once you factor in devaluation of your vehicle and maintenance. I know you will use Uber math to justify your actions, but you are completely clueless. i also know that nobody on this forum will change your mind, but please don't come om here talking crap when we all know what your actually making... far less than minimum wage.


So would you like to defend the original posts that say that working for UBER is better than working for McDonalds or Walmart?

That's been my main point all along - its more worthwhile to take a minimum wage job than to sit around driving for UBER and complaining about driving for UBER on the forums.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DNicole said:


> Its sentence sir. And English was the language but its been proven on this post that multiple users can't group words together to realize what someone is saying when it comes to whether they're a college student or graduate and how much they earn, etc. so I can't fault you too much


Wow. The sad part is, you can't even tell how much of a train-wreck attempt at writing that really was. It's nice that the bank you claim you work at hires people so unskilled.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Wow. The sad part is, you can't even tell how much of a train-wreck attempt at writing that really was. It's nice that the bank you claim you work at hires people so unskilled.


I'm so unskilled that I have a job. Yet all these skilled people are on here complaining that they can't find jobs. How terribly sad is that?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber absolutely thrives off of people like you. You have a good job to pay for your "nice car" then you go out and run the car into the ground driving for Uber. For a college grad, you are not very smart. You don't come anywhere close to clearing $100 per week once you factor in devaluation of your vehicle and maintenance. I know you will use Uber math to justify your actions, but you are completely clueless. i also know that nobody on this forum will change your mind, but please don't come om here talking crap when we all know what your actually making... far less than minimum wage.


it's actually not that great paying of a job  there are better banks out there (that offers minimum 3-4 weeks paid vacation, not including holidays and sick time).

I don't know why you guys are being so tough on her. is it because you guys read attitude in her posts? a sense of bragging? i mean...everything she says is true (travelled to paris, venice, florence, whistler, san diego, seattle all in one year) BUT i don't driver for uber. 

folks that don't do it FT (like her) and won't take into consideration the mileage/wear'n'tear because she's probably already thinking--i have a car, i'm not going to resell it or care about the resell value as much (kind of like the folks who will put screen protector and case on their iphones and baby and those (e.g. me) who don't).

If she thinks her time is worth $1/mile--and she's happy with that--good for her.

Banking isn't going away 100%. tellers are, and folks who lead the tellers (like her) are.

if she's managing the branch I would be super surprised that she's still driving uber on the side because between salary and bonus she should clear in the upper 60s (branch managers here, that work in a busy branch like chinatown, clears up 100k). unless she's working at the walmarts of banking .

*OP--if you ever want assistance in looking for a better job, lemme know. You don't need a college degree to do what DNicole is doing, if you want to make a go at it. just as a transition thing, before moving on like she is.

I myself am trying to debate between two offers, one already tentatively signed and one that I have to sign in...oh a hour. I'm just here wasting time or killing time trying to avoid the issue at hand (i know, horrible problem to have, shoot me for being so annoyingly ldskfjljfdlsdjflfdjs)

*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DNicole said:


> So would you like to defend the original posts that say that working for UBER is better than working for McDonalds or Walmart?
> 
> That's been my main point all along - *its more worthwhile to take a minimum wage job than* to sit around driving for UBER and *complaining about driving for UBER on the forums*.


*There is no connection there. *

Many of us are not "forced" to drive for Uber and rather enjoy posting and pointing out the fallacies of driving for Uber and "making." That's entertainment.

Working in a bank I'm sure you understand that the definition of make for all practical purposes is having an actual taxable income, NOT working the spread between receiving less per mile than the IRS mileage allowance and gas cost.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> *There is no connection there. *
> 
> Many of us are not "forced" to drive for Uber and rather enjoy posting and pointing out the fallacies of driving for Uber and "making." That's entertainment.
> 
> Working in a bank I'm sure you understand that the definition of make for all practical purposes is having an actual taxable income, NOT working the spread between receiving less per mile than the IRS mileage allowance and gas cost.


I do realize that most of us aren't forced to drive for Uber - but take into account the original post which was all about people who cant quit because they need to drive. My whole original post was saying that those who need the money can find better paying jobs than Uber with all the rate cuts. Uber does not pay well at all for full time drivers when you look at the number of hours they spend online just waiting for a pax. PT drivers can work it into their schedule to hit the surge times and peak times for their areas which is maybe 6-10 hours out of the week for most cities.

It does take effort to find a decent job and most people don't put the time in and they won't look at minimum wage jobs because they think they can still make $900-$1200 a week with UBER.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

DNicole said:


> I'm still at $1 per mile and am part time so... Not losing money here. I'm just more selective with hours to where I know I'll get 2/4 rides per hour since college has restarted.
> 
> But for others in that position... Fast food is always hiring and it's the same pay if not more and then they can surge hunt on the weekends. Fast food isn't glorious so most refuse to think of that option. Even Walmart is constantly hiring lol


I was still trying to stay positive when they lowered our rates from $1.60 to $1. Now they're at 65¢. Enjoy your $1 while it lasts for a few more months.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

DNicole said:


> All I hear is a bunch of people complaining vs being proactive and trying to find something else. I'm not gonna sugarcoat my feelings and if they don't want to be subjected to the honest truth then they should rethink posting on a forum.
> 
> Career jobs are hard to come by... Job jobs aren't. It's just no one wants to do the job that requires no skill... They're low paying for that reason aka UBER too.


True that on the whiney cry babies on this forums.......lol instead of spending 15 mins typing out the same ol dribible that has been posted here ad infinitum , put on your big boy pants and GET A NEW GAME PLAN!!!


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> I was still trying to stay positive when they lowered our rates from $1.60 to $1. Now they're at 65¢. Enjoy your $1 while it lasts for a few more months.


I will and then I'll stop driving


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I will and then I'll stop driving


I wonder how many more peeps will







before page 2 where that was outlined in your reply to that one guy about you getting a rate cut in your market.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

DNicole said:


> Its sentence sir. And English was the language but its been proven on this post that multiple users can't group words together to realize what someone is saying when it comes to whether they're a college student or graduate and how much they earn, etc. so I can't fault you too much.


I have no idea what the hell you were trying to say either. Realityshark isn't the only one.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

There are different styles to post and convey messages with members. If you have to resort to flaming people, go to a message board that allows that.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

F213 said:


> There are different styles to post and convey messages with members...


Exactly. Deal with it.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

NWAüber said:


> Exactly. Deal with it.


That is left up to the mods. You'll get yours in a timely fashion.

Nothing of value lost.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Some days I think I should be a fireman. Here I am with my water hose folks. No need for politics, name-calling, personal attacks. Anymore of it and yes our friend The Shark will likely come bite your leg off.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> it's actually not that great paying of a job  there are better banks out there (that offers minimum 3-4 weeks paid vacation, not including holidays and sick time).
> 
> I don't know why you guys are being so tough on her. is it because you guys read attitude in her posts? a sense of bragging? i mean...everything she says is true (travelled to paris, venice, florence, whistler, san diego, seattle all in one year) BUT i don't driver for uber.
> 
> ...


I'm being tough on her because she's claiming she makes $25 per hour when its likely she nets about a third of that. Which still isnt bad form a part time flexible job.

But considering she is on the hook for the employer share of taxes (self employment tax), she is likely violating her loan agreement, she likely has gaps in her insurance and she WILL be personally sued if she has an accident. She better have her assets protected.

Sure, people like the flexibility of Ubering, but that is the only benefit. The risks are huge and real. Most people don't consider that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I'm being tough on her because she's claiming she makes $25 per hour when its likely she nets about a third of that. Which still isnt bad form a part time flexible job.
> 
> 
> *But considering she is on the hook for the employer share of taxes (self employment tax),* she is likely violating her loan agreement, she likely has gaps in her insurance and she WILL be personally sued if she has an accident. She better have her assets protected.
> ...


Dang mobile made me bullet point by accident but actually works out well. Self-employment tax is the biggest thing and I don't know if people realize that; but I'm sure when she started ubering she let her employer know  as banks require you to let them know of any outside employment (and if you're licensed than you need permission).

And I'm sure someone there reminded her of that and if not, if she's been with uber for more than a year then she must have received her 1099.

But folks gotta learn, and they gotta learn the hard way. I mean, with my tax return I was able to socked half and the other half I took myself to Europe, that's how much they took out of my commissions


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Unfortunately theirs don't infuriate me. You can sit there and try to throw insults to try to prove a point but it doesn't prove much besides not having a valid point.
> 
> But this college "graduate" that UBERs 4-5 hours a week to earn $400-500 a month to put away to travel around the globe 1-3 times a year does have a management job that pays enough for me to have a nice car own my own place pay my student loans down in half the time and does give me health dental and life insurance with a matching 401k that I can reallocate their matching portion once a quarter.
> 
> I also have a sister in college that is fully paying for her college by working 20-30 hours a week waitressing and is pulling in $15-20 an hour in tips and she still carries a $3000+ balance in her checking because she's smart in money management and spending. So please no BS about not being able to find a job unless you've screwed yourself up with getting fired from multiple jobs and have convictions up and down your record.


Thank you, DNicole, for helping me pay for your student loans! How I wish more millennials are as financially-savvy and -responsible as you and your sister! Please send my encouragement on to her as well.

A lot of people are just paying the bare minimum every month, or even not paying at all,

Thanks again for helping me save money!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DNicole said:


> My $1.02 in a small town goes a lot further than your $.90 in LA.
> 
> Average price of gas for me is $1.64 - you $2.99
> Average house cost for a 3 bedroom house for me is $250k - LA $700k
> ...


Nicole is obviously an upbeat, positive, financially responsible and energetic go-getter.

Our country and our economy need many more people like Nicole!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Funny how Obama said auto sales are on the rise. I'd like to see a report on how much of those are predatory lending/leases just for uber; like that one lady who paid $300 a week for her uber SUV.
> 
> Obama also said people who have health care and retirement packages are the very people in the same building as he is..
> 
> So he proves a point. People are suffering and they need to do something about it.


The most commonly cited U.S. auto sales figures in the financial press are not collected nor released by the White House ("the administration").


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I'm being tough on her because she's claiming she makes $25 per hour when its likely she nets about a third of that. Which still isnt bad form a part time flexible job.
> 
> But considering she is on the hook for the employer share of taxes (self employment tax), she is likely violating her loan agreement, she likely has gaps in her insurance and she WILL be personally sued if she has an accident. She better have her assets protected.
> 
> Sure, people like the flexibility of Ubering, but that is the only benefit. The risks are huge and real. Most people don't consider that.


I'm in a town where UBER has only been here a year so 20-30% of riders still tip even if its only $2-5 each trip. 
I don't have a loan on my car - its fully paid off 
95% of you on here don't have adequate insurance so please continue calling the kettle black.
Also, already did my taxes for 2015 - I'm getting money back.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Dang mobile made me bullet point by accident but actually works out well. Self-employment tax is the biggest thing and I don't know if people realize that; but I'm sure when she started ubering she let her employer know  as banks require you to let them know of any outside employment (and if you're licensed than you need permission).
> 
> And I'm sure someone there reminded her of that and if not, if she's been with uber for more than a year then she must have received her 1099.
> 
> But folks gotta learn, and they gotta learn the hard way. I mean, with my tax return I was able to socked half and the other half I took myself to Europe, that's how much they took out of my commissions


Not all banks require you to notify them of outside employment unless its going to cause a conflict of interest - and everyone knows since I have to display the TNC tags on my car. There are multiple employees that have side businesses and no one cares at all.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Thank you, DNicole, for helping me pay for your student loans! How I wish more millennials are as financially-savvy and -responsible as you and your sister! Please send my encouragement on to her as well.
> 
> A lot of people are just paying the bare minimum every month, or even not paying at all, waiting for Bernie to pay for them all.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how me paying for my own student loans vs waiting for a handout is helping you pay for my loans...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I'm in a town where UBER has only been here a year so 20-30% of riders still tip even if its only $2-5 each trip.
> I don't have a loan on my car - its fully paid off
> 95% of you on here don't have adequate insurance so please continue calling the kettle black.
> Also, already did my taxes for 2015 - I'm getting money back.
> ...


Probably, I only have experience with one bank (one retail) the other is corporate and both requires you to notify them per p&p but they're also both big banks (big four).


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I'm in a town where UBER has only been here a year so 20-30% of riders still tip even if its only $2-5 each trip.
> I don't have a loan on my car - its fully paid off
> 95% of you on here don't have adequate insurance so please continue calling the kettle black.
> Also, already did my taxes for 2015 - I'm getting money back.
> ...


What a bunch of lies.. Did your taxes already? Uber hasn't even sent out its 1099 yet.

Unless of course you just started this month. Which by the way you're so high on the kool aid indicates that you are new.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> What a bunch of lies.. Did your taxes already? Uber hasn't even sent out its 1099 yet.
> 
> Unless of course you just started this month. Which by the way you're so high on the kool aid indicates that you are new.


I didn't need my 1099. I had all the information I needed from my mileage log and the fact that my DD from UBER go into a separate savings account so I knew exactly how much I had made. If you want to wait for your 1099 by all means go ahead. You aren't required to put in any information besides how much you made and them go through the deduction process.

I do the same with my student loan interest for my taxes. I go through and look at how my payments were applied for the year and I have the amount of interest I paid right there without having to wait for the tax form. All they ask for is who holds my loans and how much interest I paid.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Probably, I only have experience with one bank (one retail) the other is corporate and both requires you to notify them per p&p but they're also both big banks (big four).


If the company banks with us and you are considered a majority shareholder of that company then we are required to notify. I don't keep my money at the same place I work for the main reason there are employees that do go through other employees accounts to see how much they make, where they go, what they spend things on, etc.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DNicole said:


> If the company banks with us and you are considered a majority shareholder of that company then we are required to notify. I don't keep my money at the same place I work for the main reason there are employees that do go through other employees accounts to see how much they make, where they go, what they spend things on, etc.


No,

You are required to tell regardless. Permission is a whole 'nother dealio. From teller to lead supervision to personal bankers to relationship bankers to branch managers and partners of the consumer arm...

It's not even a matter of if the company banks with the bank but again, this is my experience with two of the four big banks.

Previously I was going to school and worked in bridge (between actual couture and mall brands) brand retail.

So I don't have much experience with community banks, credit unions or the midsize banks


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No,
> 
> You are required to tell regardless.
> 
> ...


Every bank has its own rules and regulations when it comes to certain things. That's our policy and it gets shoved down our throats every quarter.

Now it could be different too the higher up you go with my bank. Branch management doesn't have much leeway in the terms of anything. We cant override a loan decision, we can only refund fees up to a certain amount, and when it comes to overriding even if you can open up an account that gets funneled up to regional management. Overall it seems like we have a ton of power to the person walking in the doors but overall my hands are tied for almost everything besides whether your check will have a hold place on it, can I cash your check or make you deposit it, and if I can refund fees based on a computerized system but if I refund more than 2% of the total fees for my branch then I'm getting written up for it. My main responsibilities include making sure the branch gets 4 checking accounts per day in a small town and 20 products sold per day overall while maintaining all records and making sure we didn't break any government regulations that could get the bank fined.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DNicole

Yeah, it's probably best you get out of that bank. You always want to follow p&p as well as regulations regardless but for mine, we had more power.

Refunds for fees can be done up the wazoo for management; it just comes out of the branch p&l. Bankers can do up to X amount, and tellers can't do anything...

Four checking account, that would be what I'd strive for in downtown but in the suburbs on a weekend it's possible.

I can't imagine doing four a month.

I've actually called chexsystem and have gotten to the bat for customers; with manager because managers can override the decline or, I can take it up with the fraud department.

But than again I got capped on a 1.3 mil loan, only paid me out on 500k of it, and so that's why I exited


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> DNicole
> 
> Yeah, it's probably best you get out of that bank. You always want to follow p&p as well as regulations regardless but for mine, we had more power.
> 
> ...


Its 4 per day and it turns into approx. 100 a month and out of the 100 accounts 40 need to be new customers to the bank. I work in a more retired elderly small town so its literally the same people day in and day out which makes the sales goals tougher but they just tell us well make everyone have 3-4 checking accounts to hit the numbers.

But I'm definitely looking to get out of the company for more reasons besides just the ridiculous sales goals. At least in my market managers are getting written up for every little tiny thing and it looks like they're trying to weed out employees that have been with the bank for a longer period of time that can show proof of unfair sales tactics or those that go against the grain to do whats in the best interest for the customer not the bank. I'm halfway through the interview process for 2 other jobs outside of banking. I always said as soon as I found another job that I got equal pay for what I make now and one that still gives me the benefits I need then I'd leave without looking back.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DNicole said:


> I have no idea how me paying for my own student loans vs waiting for a handout is helping you pay for my loans...


Now you and your sister are paying for it yourselves, which I thank you for. If you just pay the bare minimum every month, or not at all, your student loans will be there, even building up becoming larger and large, eventually someone has to step up to the plate and pay for it. But who?

Answer: Working stiffs like you, your sister, me, and about one hundred million more Americans will have to cough up the money. How so? In what way? In what form? Let me know if you need to know more about these.

(Edit: Changed some wordings.)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Its 4 per day and it turns into approx. 100 a month and out of the 100 accounts 40 need to be new customers to the bank. I work in a more retired elderly small town so its literally the same people day in and day out which makes the sales goals tougher but they just tell us well make everyone have 3-4 checking accounts to hit the numbers.
> 
> But I'm definitely looking to get out of the company for more reasons besides just the ridiculous sales goals. At least in my market managers are getting written up for every little tiny thing and it looks like they're trying to weed out employees that have been with the bank for a longer period of time that can show proof of unfair sales tactics or those that go against the grain to do whats in the best interest for the customer not the bank. I'm halfway through the interview process for 2 other jobs outside of banking. I always said as soon as I found another job that I got equal pay for what I make now and one that still gives me the benefits I need then I'd leave without looking back.


Oops I didn't read clearly.

If it's four a day in a small town and not Wells Fargo you might as well go work for them and get paid properly in process (and not have to uber on the side to afford those trips + pay your student loans + usual spending).


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

She's still at a $1 a mile. Wow, she's really rolling on stacks of bills. The $1 is not the point. She'll be like, "I'm still at .85 cents a mile," when it goes there, and "I'm still at .64 cents a mile," when it goes there... She'll continue to refuse to believe it is happening to her. Continue to believe that somehow, someway, the gig pays off. She'll probably even take the loss and buy another car and drive at .30 cents... "I'm still at .30 cents, what are all you complaining about?" She's an uBer delight.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> She's still at a $1 a mile. Wow, she's really rolling on stacks of bills. The $1 is not the point. She'll be like, "I'm still at .85 cents a mile," when it goes there, and "I'm still at .64 cents a mile," when it goes there... She'll continue to refuse to believe it is happening to her. Continue to believe that somehow, someway, the gig pays off. She'll probably even take the loss and buy another car and drive at .30 cents... "I'm still at .30 cents, what are all you complaining about?" Stupid is as stupid does. She's an uBer delight.


How about you go read the entire board before posting and you'll know how incorrect you are in that entire paragraph you decided to post for now no reason.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Oops I didn't read clearly.
> 
> If it's four a day in a small town and not Wells Fargo you might as well go work for them and get paid properly in process (and not have to uber on the side to afford those trips + pay your student loans + usual spending).


Oh it is WF. Word to the wise for anyone moving up in WF - don't do it. Don't start as a teller and move up because if you do that you'll be paid 15-20k less than a manager being hired externally. Ive onboarded an entire team and new managers and have gotten to see the pay discrepancies first hand since internal promotions get capped at 15-19% your current rate no matter what position you are moving into.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Oh it is WF. Word to the wise for anyone moving up in WF - don't do it. Don't start as a teller and move up because if you do that you'll be paid 15-20k less than a manager being hired externally. Ive onboarded an entire team and new managers and have gotten to see the pay discrepancies first hand since internal promotions get capped at 15-19% your current rate no matter what position you are moving into.


When you said crazy quota I had a feeling because everyone knows wf has the crazy quota but decent pay. Citi pays best, chase and Bank of America is decent but bank of America sank pretty low, while citi has had time to recover from sandi.

Wouldn't have ever gone for a lead or abm position though. Only branch manager or banker for me.

 started off as a teller, few months later banker, few months after that business and a few more licensed then I bounced. No interest in managing folks and next was private wealth (on track to do that too) but what was the point, payout wasn't any better than regular and after I left the private banker and lead left too


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Oh it is WF. Word to the wise for anyone moving up in WF - don't do it. Don't start as a teller and move up because if you do that you'll be paid 15-20k less than a manager being hired externally. Ive onboarded an entire team and new managers and have gotten to see the pay discrepancies first hand since internal promotions get capped at 15-19% your current rate no matter what position you are moving into.


And now you just expose your company and tell dirty laundry. Omgggg


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> When you said crazy quota I had a feeling because everyone knows wf has the crazy quota but decent pay. Citi pays best, chase and Bank of America is decent but bank of America sank pretty low, while citi has had time to recover from sandi.
> 
> Wouldn't have ever gone for a lead or abm position though. Only branch manager or banker for me.
> 
> started off as a teller, few months later banker, few months after that business and a few more licensed then I bounced. No interest in managing folks and next was private wealth (on track to do that too) but what was the point, payout wasn't any better than regular and after I left the private banker and lead left too


 The pay is definitely decent for my area - but for the work you put in and the stress its not worth it overall. It pays all my normal bills and gets buy with daily spending and 401k.

I took the position as a next step into the corporate sphere and then I learned how most corporate position holders had to wait 5-10 years for the position . I realized I now have the experience I need to get that spot in another company right away so why not leave. But I've had a RBPB tell me he'd looking to leave because overall its just not worth it. I've had people tell me to go to a credit union but their pay is lower and around here I'd have to go to BOA and not getting into that mess. CITI and Chase both left.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> And now you just expose your company and tell dirty laundry. Omgggg


 Read the news articles - everything that is being posted is all over the WSJ and LA Times. It's already out on the line to dry.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

DNicole said:


> How about you go read the entire board before posting and you'll know how incorrect you are in that entire paragraph you decided to post for now no reason.


Read the entire board? I don't have that kind of time. I left uBer when rates hit $1.10. Just browse and spread affirmations to other drivers. Always wishing them the best. You can't make it long term on $1 a mile (less 28% = .72 cents a mile). That is why cabs were $3 a mile before uBer. The cost of running a car and replacing a car and having money left over for a real life requires close to $3 a mile. $1 does not sustain even a part timer. The drivers on this board who complain are the ones who know how much it really costs to operate a vehicle for hire. They are not whiners. And nothing about the low rates is funny.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Oh it is WF. Word to the wise for anyone moving up in WF - don't do it. Don't start as a teller and move up because if you do that you'll be paid 15-20k less than a manager being hired externally. Ive onboarded an entire team and new managers and have gotten to see the pay discrepancies first hand since internal promotions get capped at 15-19% your current rate no matter what position you are moving into.


Actually, with few exceptions, this is generally true throughout corporate America. It's partly psychological--top mgt sees the new guy as he is now, but they see the old long time employee as the whole historical him remembering even his first position and minor responsibilities back then. It's also partly economical--for the same position, same quality of worker, everything else being equal, it takes more money (higher salary) to make a person change job and employer (hiring a new guy) compared to promoting one in-house.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> When you said crazy quota I had a feeling because everyone knows wf has the crazy quota but decent pay. Citi pays best, chase and Bank of America is decent but bank of America sank pretty low, while citi has had time to recover from sandi.
> 
> Wouldn't have ever gone for a lead or abm position though. Only branch manager or banker for me.
> 
> started off as a teller, few months later banker, few months after that business and a few more licensed then I bounced. No interest in managing folks and next was private wealth (on track to do that too) but what was the point, payout wasn't any better than regular and after I left the private banker and lead left too


Between office farming and the real farming. If people have a choice, I bet many would choose the latter. Both are hard and boring work. But at least real farmers get to smell the fresh air.

Arguably, TNC drivers get both-- breath fresh air, and driving job is not too boring.

The downside though, is TNC drivers is the lowest paid among these three groups of workers.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Jlag007 said:


> Are you single?


Yo im a lil'late on this, but I'm single. I've already figured out everything you like " Want to go watch James Bond again?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DNicole said:


> I'm in a town where UBER has only been here a year so 20-30% of riders still tip even if its only $2-5 each trip.
> I don't have a loan on my car - its fully paid off
> 95% of you on here don't have adequate insurance so please continue calling the kettle black.
> Also, already did my taxes for 2015 - I'm getting money back.
> ...


Thats good your car is paid off, but it still goes down in value for each mile driven. It still accrues more maintenance costs for each mile driven.
You get one small tip every hour or so... this may take you to minimum or slightly higher.

However, you think you can justify everything except insurance and liability. You have a very valuable asset (your car) to be driving it without insurance. And anybody that is injured in your car WILL sue you personally regardless if you have insurance or not. That is the nature of commercial work. Apparently you are making enough to afford to protect yourself. Start making phone calls and get covered!!!


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Thats good your car is paid off, but it still goes down in value for each mile driven. It still accrues more maintenance costs for each mile driven.
> You get one small tip every hour or so... this may take you to minimum or slightly higher.
> 
> However, you think you can justify everything except insurance and liability. You have a very valuable asset (your car) to be driving it without insurance. And anybody that is injured in your car WILL sue you personally regardless if you have insurance or not. That is the nature of commercial work. Apparently you are making enough to afford to protect yourself. Start making phone calls and get covered!!!


I think you read this Incorrectly.


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

DNicole said:


> How about you go read the entire board before posting and you'll know how incorrect you are in that entire paragraph you decided to post for now no reason.


Personally I applaud DNicole! My stance to all is that if you don't like it, don't make what you feel is fair, feel as though you can't get ahead.... Stop Driving! No one owes you anything. If you want to susceed, do something about it. I have my degree, retired once over, am an Executive with a global US company and drive for the hell of it to help others get feom point A to point B. I would love to hire more young people with the attributes and attitude of DNicole. These threads weren't created for the purpose of bellyaching and cutting one another down. I don't know what to tell those that can't afford to drive, other than to sell your car and take Uber as a pax rather than drive!


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MTS said:


> Personally I applaud DNicole! My stance to all is that if you don't like it, don't make what you feel is fair, feel as though you can't get ahead.... Stop Driving! No one owes you anything. If you want to susceed, do something about it. I have my degree, retired once over, am an Executive with a global US company and drive for the hell of it to help others get feom point A to point B. I would love to hire more young people with the attributes and attitude of DNicole. These threads weren't created for the purpose of bellyaching and cutting one another down. I don't know what to tell those that can't afford to drive, other than to sell your car and take Uber as a pax rather than drive!


Which "global US Company?"


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Yo im a lil'late on this, but I'm single. I've already figured out everything you like " Want to go watch James Bond again?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

POOP LOL


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Notice anything.


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Which "global US Company?"


Does it matter? I am not going to drop the name, what purpose does that serve?


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MTS said:


> Does it matter? I am not going to drop the name, what purpose does that serve?


 You're actually right, it doesnt matter.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

F213 *The Mentor, VallaH*


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

People, the sociopathic attitude of "if you don't like it, leave" got old a very long time ago. Instead, why not try "one size does not fit all" or how about, "if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem."

For those of you unfortunate enough to be among the 4% without a capacity for empathy -- if you haven't already, learn to fake it.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Hugo said:


> People, the sociopathic attitude of "if you don't like it, leave" got old a very long time ago. Instead, why not try "one size does not fit all" or how about, "if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem."
> 
> For those of you unfortunate enough to be among the 4% without a capacity for empathy -- if you haven't already, learn to fake it.


you hit the nail on the head. Nicole is definitely part of the problem and not part of the solution. she's just another Uber driver taking all the risk and getting very little reward.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

MTS said:


> Personally I applaud DNicole! My stance to all is that if you don't like it, don't make what you feel is fair, feel as though you can't get ahead.... Stop Driving! No one owes you anything. If you want to susceed, do something about it. I have my degree, retired once over, am an Executive with a global US company and drive for the hell of it to help others get feom point A to point B. I would love to hire more young people with the attributes and attitude of DNicole. These threads weren't created for the purpose of bellyaching and cutting one another down. I don't know what to tell those that can't afford to drive, other than to sell your car and take Uber as a pax rather than drive!


for the record, I quit driving for UberBlack about a year and a half ago. When the honeymoon's over and Nicole realizes how badly she is being taken advantage of, she will stop driving for them as well.

Even Uberman, Ubers #1 advocate, just quit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> Oh God. you're so out of touch with reality.
> 
> SOME PEOPLE would still like to spend time with their families. And you really think McDonalds or Walmart hires anyone???
> why don't you apply for a job there.
> ...


Actually she sounds way more like a pax than a driver.

Try getting a job at mcdonalds if you're 50 and overqualified.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DNicole said:


> I do the hiring at my branch and I just had to hire another teller and I choose to give a current employee a 30 hour position instead of a 40 hour position promotion (they were 20 hr) to hire this girl at 30 hours as well because I knew she could become a lead and a manager in 2 years like I did and i didn't want to lose her because I knew she wouldn't take the 20 hour.
> 
> I would rather hire someone capable of doing my job so I'm not harassed during vacation and therefore when I go for my next promotion I'm not being told no because there is no one else to do my job and they need me.
> 
> ...


Yeah and you are NOT mcdonalds or walmart apparently.

I worked fast food as a teenager. And my mom worked at walmart. So I know how they operate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> you hit the nail on the head. Nicole is definitely part of the problem and not part of the solution. she's just another Uber driver taking all the risk and getting very little reward.


Wait til she gets laid off and starts complaining about how she can't pay her bills with uber.

She calls her tellers "girls". I'm guessing she wouldn't hire an over the hill uber driver. I bet she'd never age discriminate and hire someone she wouldn't hang out with, like her tellers who "adore her."


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wait til she gets laid off and starts complaining about how she can't pay her bills with uber.
> 
> She calls her tellers "girls". I'm guessing she wouldn't hire an over the hill uber driver. I bet she'd never age discriminate and hire someone she wouldn't hang out with, like her tellers who "adore her."


That's why I said she's a horrible boss. Because she'll hire people who are yes men to her. People who worship her because with that attitude, I doubt anyone adores her


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Peppino (Dec 2, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Thanks for you heartfelt post.
> Uber is a heartless, evil company. They enitce people with ads that lie about possible earnings. They lure drivers to their game and then cut their pay without warning. People in the situation you have described are left without the opprtunity to look for a decent job because they are spending all their time driving for uber. Without warning, uber cuts their pay in half which only exasperates the problem. There are countless drivers in the same situation you have outlined. Uber is so preditory that they will go as far as finding people who have credit so low that they cannot even finance a car. Uber helps these people get a car. Uber then takes the car payment directly from the victim drivers bank account and then cuts their pay in half (without warning) to create indentured slaves.
> I wish I had a solution for you. Get away from uber as soon as possible. Hopefully your post will find its' way to other drivers before it's too late for them. Perhaps find a local journalist who would be interested in telling your story to the public. Uber hates bad press. Uber does not care about their drivers. Uber is only trying to look good to potential investors so they can spend other peoples' money. Bad press makes it difficult to find investors, which is the only way to bring down uber.
> I wish you good luck and prosperity.


I feel very sorry for our friend but I knew it,I kept my full time job and worked for uber only part time


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Thank you for reading  I've had to correct them already like 3-4 times


4-5 hours a week to make 400-500 month.

Let's go with 5 hours/wk for $500 month.

4.3 weeks in a month so 500/4.3=116.28 weekly.

116.28/5 hours=23.26 hourly NET

23.26/.8 to get to gross=29.07 gross hourly after SRF

29.07 at $1/mile = 29 paid miles per hour.
29.07 at $1.5/mile (1.5 surge) = 19.38 paid miles per hour
29.07 at $2/mile (2.0 surge) = 14.54 paid miles per hour

Considering it is only 5 hours, and I'm not considering any time pay......those numbers ARE doable on a small scale during peak times.

I believe her.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

My personal feeling is Uber needs drivers more than Pax. Ultimately having the most Pax is to their benefit, but any driver shortage is leakage.

The reason UberTool started was to not be "more efficient" and help drivers "earn more" It was to leverage driver and the net result is a 70% decrease in surges and a 70% increase in "effective drivers" at anyone point of time.

By that, if there are 100 drivers on the road, with UberTool, the number of Pax able to be handled is about 60 - 70% more. Drivers may be more busy, but the net is SHORTER AVERAGE TRIPS. You may have slightly less dead miles, but you also have less active miles as well as can have below min fares. The other advantage to Uber is they collect more SRFs per hour.

So lets say drivers are like me. I will still drive, but I have cut back my driving. Drive peak hours when you are comfortable. Don't be afraid to go offline and cherry pick. For me that means the burbs where I won't get a pool request, most likely get a longer airport ride, and ultimately is less driving and less money, but my average per mile and per rider is double. 

Already got the email from Uber - "Its been a while" and told them I don't like Pool, I want to opt out of Pool, I have seen Pax who are clearly creeped out by the 2nd rider whom they are uncomfortable with (even one where back passenger really wanted the rider up front) and I hear groans where it is clear most Pax really wanted the discounted fare and are hoping to not get a second pax. Told them about my $1.81 surge trip and said - No $6/$12/$18 guarantees, then I want to Opt Out. It is a lower quality service and my near perfect rating is demonstrative of that. 

I feel for people who need Uber for income. It can be nice extra money, but people need to have a better understanding of the economics and why UberTool is so bad to drivers long term


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

GooberX said:


> 4-5 hours a week to make 400-500 month.
> 
> Let's go with 5 hours/wk for $500 month.
> 
> ...


I believe her too. On a small-scale you might be able to hit those surges, but let's complete the math.

At a 1.5 surge, she is driving 20 paid miles an hour. We can add 10 dead miles per hour. That keeps her dead miles ratio at 33%, which is extremely low.

She says she drives a "nice car". My nice cars (Lincolns, Cadillacs and Suburbans) cost between .50 and $.60 a mile to operate. But let's say her cost is between $.35 and $.40 per mile. Lets use an average of $.375.

.375 x 30 miles per hour x 5 hours per week =$58.12
$116.28 - 58.12 = 58.16 / 5 hous = $11.63

$11.63 per hour is impressive, but that is the BEST CASE SCENARIO. That's working very limited number of hours per week, averaging a 1.5 surge, keeping her dead miles to an absolute minimum and driving a fuel efficient car.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis DNicole said Walmart is hiring all the time. Shows how out of touch she is with reality,

https://www.yahoo.com/style/walmart-closing-hundreds-stores-laying-140952700.html


----------



## Jlag007 (Oct 15, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Yo im a lil'late on this, but I'm single. I've already figured out everything you like " Want to go watch James Bond again?


Sorry man not into dudes! Better luck next time.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I believe her too. On a small-scale you might be able to hit those surges, but let's complete the math.
> 
> At a 1.5 surge, she is driving 20 paid miles an hour. We can add 10 dead miles per hour. That keeps her dead miles ratio at 33%, which is extremely low.
> 
> ...


Not great at all, but her point about it working for her is valid. I personally don't think driving for that little amount of money is worth it.

That the authorities allow unlicensed and untrained part timers to do this is a whole other issue.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

What Uber has now done to its own drivers is what cab drivers were protesting. If you were to continue doing this full-time, you'd have to work a TON of hours beyond the point of fatigue to break even, even more to make a small profit at a rate less than minimum wage, so that's not an option. What we're left with now is sub-part-timers doing this only a few weekends per month making "extra cash". And because those remaining are just sub-part-timers, they don't have to factor in additional expenses that us full-timers did. In fact, if they're doing this on the side, they probably have another source of income to take care of the car payments, so that's not a business expense for them! This is how Uber gets away with this. Now we feel taxi's complaints! Too many drivers out there stealing their business! An industry has been LEVELED by people making this a hobby!

Here's what regulations we would need to make this a "fare" game for everyone:
• Regulate minimum pay
• Regulate maximum pay
• Require TNC licenses in all cities of operation
• Regulate the number of TNC licenses handed out (There's apparently 17,000+ here in Houston. Ridiculous!!)
• Require rideshare insurance

Organize, call your local representative, speak out at city council, and make them understand that Uber needs to be regulated because they've transformed a good paying job into an unregulated way to make money on the side. If Uber is allowed to continue to operate without regulation, it will DESTROY an entire industry, both within ridesharing and taxi.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

DNicole said:


> I didn't need my 1099. I had all the information I needed from my mileage log and the fact that my DD from UBER go into a separate savings account so I knew exactly how much I had made. If you want to wait for your 1099 by all means go ahead. You aren't required to put in any information besides how much you made and them go through the deduction process.
> 
> I do the same with my student loan interest for my taxes. I go through and look at how my payments were applied for the year and I have the amount of interest I paid right there without having to wait for the tax form. All they ask for is who holds my loans and how much interest I paid.


Are you sure you have all the current info correct for the issuers of your 1099(s)? If the name and Federal ID Numbers don't match IRS records it could cause problems for you. ( I read elsewhere that Uber is changing the named issuer this year, but have no idea if that is true. ) Do you know if you will be receiving a 1099K, a1099MISC, or both? And what about the amounts for Uber's commissions/fees that will be included in their payments to you that you in turn will need to deduct? Of course you can always file an amended return later if there are any differences in what you reported and the actual form(s) when you get them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Looky Heeaa .... Serious savings for riders in Cincinnati!!!!!! Fares down 25%!!!!!!

UberX *now cheaper than ever!!!!.....*

Cincinnati Drivers just got knocked from $1.20 to 80c /mi , base and time hit also

Palm springs got hit 45% last week $1.40/mi to 80c...

But *don't worry*, this is for a limited time.... maybe..... (see ad below)

Say g'nite Gracy........ g'nite Gracy.


I got an email for Great 25% savings for uber riders in Cinti!!!

Did you drivers in Cinti get hit like Palm Springs (1.45/mi to 80c/mi)?

Are you at 85c now instead of $1.20?

Theoretically these great savings are for a limited time... but....

CC


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've a suggestion to anyone wanting extra money but can't quit uber for whatever reason, aka everyone. There are 2 apps I've got on my phone that pay me just for having them on. One is called media insiders and the other screenwise panel. Each gives about $3 a week for doing nothing. You have to use the points on gift cards but amazon is am option. You can get groceries there even, so it's as good as real money, almost. It's not going to fix the problem, but every little bit helps.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

this job is a cancer and a trap for full time guys. uberx . it cannot be done full time at a profit. to earn $1000 gross . at $1.10 a mile i must drive 1000 miles a week. 
worst pay i ever had. seeking other work now, over 5000 trips uberx . they flooded philly . most customer only go 2 miles or less


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

At 75c a mile it is extremely difficult to make a living in Orlando. Then Uber cut the rates again down to 65c. The local taxi drivers are making better money than Uber drivers are. BEFORE counting the long term cost of driving your vehicle.

No exaggeration the cab drivers are still making 100-300 a 12 hour shift after paying their company. Uber drivers are making 50-100 in the same time periods before counting the wear and tear on their vehicles.

I know this to be true because I have driven for both since Uber came to town. Now I only do one uber ride a week to keep active in case Uber actually ever raises the rates (which I doubt)


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

MrBear said:


> With these rates we can't make money, we want to quit but we just can't do it. We owe money, were in debt, we have rent to pay and some of us have car or levees payments to make. We are trying to keep our head above water but now we're falling behind. We can't quit because we need our weekly pay, we can't afford to get a job and have to wait 2 weeks to get a check. The weekly money we get from Uber money is important or we don't eat or survive. We used to have extra money every week but now we are lucky to just make it day to day.some of us get daily pay which is a life saver, without it I wouldn't have the gas to drive the next day. We don't even have enough extra money to service our cars, brakes etc.
> 
> Some of us have been evicted, cars up for repo. If we could just get a couple weeks ahead on money, we could quit and things would get better but until then, we are stuck in a rut because of uber.
> 
> ...


Well said...I'm trying so hard to see my way out of this...it was good while it lasted, but now all I'm doing is falling behind....


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Are you listening to yourself? you said "I'm still at $1".... The OP is below that. If you put in the cost of maintaining a vehicle, gas and depreciation.
> 
> Good for you if you want to run your car down the drain. Others don't. Good luck when it comes to that scheduled maintainence that would bring you out $1000. With these rates? Goooood luck. It's barely bringing food to the table..
> 
> ...


I bet she uses Daddy's gas card for gas, car washes, and oil changes, and Daddy's Visa for tires, brakes and tune ups. Her car is still probably pretty new so she hasn't had to replace her alternator or had to fix the transmission. plus she doesn't drive enough miles to have to worry about these things right away. She probably makes about $200 or $300 a week beer money. She has no idea what it's like to have to pay bills in the real world. But give her 10 years. she'll learn quick.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

Texstar12 said:


> What Uber has now done to its own drivers is what cab drivers were protesting. If you were to continue doing this full-time, you'd have to work a TON of hours beyond the point of fatigue to break even, even more to make a small profit at a rate less than minimum wage, so that's not an option. What we're left with now is sub-part-timers doing this only a few weekends per month making "extra cash". And because those remaining are just sub-part-timers, they don't have to factor in additional expenses that us full-timers did. In fact, if they're doing this on the side, they probably have another source of income to take care of the car payments, so that's not a business expense for them! This is how Uber gets away with this. Now we feel taxi's complaints! Too many drivers out there stealing their business! An industry has been LEVELED by people making this a hobby!
> 
> Here's what regulations we would need to make this a "fare" game for everyone:
> • Regulate minimum pay
> ...


Nor sure about how things work in other states, but in my state NC Uber came in and actually worked with our state legislature to create our ridehare law. Now our NC General Statutes actually say that local goverment (cities and counties) can pass no law or ordinance that restricts or attempts to regulate rideshares. On the state level, there are no restrictions or regulations other than Uber and Lyft must do backgrounds, must ensure that cars are safe ( by collecting the already required anual state safety inspection verification) and must have a procedure to control the age of cars...it doesn't say what that age is, only that they have to have something. The legislature enacted the guidelines EXACTLY as Uber had proposed it. It was a law enacted purely to stop local governments and airports from slowing down the Uber juggernaut. Uber is evil, but they are also genius.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I've read hundreds of posts. This post felt much more like a vent of desperation then actual complaining. Empathy is a really nice trait. I rate you one star for being heartless.
> 
> You post a mean, cruel response to someone in need and then end it with LOL.......... Wow.


I concur! Little girl is cruel.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Try working more and spending less. That magic difference is called 'savings'. An endangered species in the modern brain. I still stink with budget and discipline, however I did wrap my head around the word priority. As in, I would never have an emergency fund until it was a priority. People don't stumble their way into an emergency fund. It is easy to look at someone else's numbers and find a place to cut spending. Imagine if you hired you to run a budget for you. Wouldn't you have to fire yourself if you saw zero improvement after 3 months?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I don't need to do any of those.

My car is 90% paid off. I'm living at an affordable housing plan where rent is hardly a concern, I am a student who gets enough financial aid to cover needs way beyond books and tuition. Uber is simply an asset to me that I refuse to let go - I know some of you here will hate to admit that, which is why I am mentioning it now:

Uber may have it's downs but why not look at the ups too? What other kind of jobs out there makes money by working in the comfort of your own car? How many jobs nowadays have apps that let's you start working by just tapping one button?

Uber has done enough for me personally. If it wasn't for them, I would still be a 24 year old with nob job experience and wonder what the hell am I going to do with my life? As a company, I think they have ways to go but I don't antagonize them for their vices. I don't feel compelled to say that Uber is the "shittiest company in the world that deserves to go bankrupt." unlike some of the drivers here because Uber gave me a place in society. I didn't need a freakin resume and beg on my knees to someone for their approval.

My point is don't make Uber your circumstantial solution. Like others have said, do something about it that will actually work for you. I swear...human brings are so picky that it's almost impossible to make something that'll work out for everyone and this thread attests to that very firmly. If a college degree doesn't cut it, then you didn't have enough experience in the field because no employer wants a college degree with no experience. Even the "worst" majors with plenty of experience will have no problem finding a job.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Not for you


I'm pretty sure the question wasn't intended for you.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I don't need to do any of those.
> 
> My car is 90% paid off. I'm living at an affordable housing plan where rent is hardly a concern, I am a student who gets enough financial aid to cover needs way beyond books and tuition. Uber is simply an asset to me that I refuse to let go - I know some of you here will hate to admit that, which is why I am mentioning it now:
> 
> ...


Your post shows financial ignorance.

You are not making money.

You are withdrawing money from the line of credit that is your car's equity.

Uber on, but don't preach bull cocoa.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

DNicole said:


> Did you miss the part that I'm not a college kid but I've already graduated? My post when I said college is about to restart means requests triple during the semester in my area. Not as many dead hours.
> 
> And I never said to anyone the rates were worth it. But point was people don't drive because they have it. People are still driving at rates that don't make sense because they refuse to work in fast food and spend the time applying and looking for the jobs and instead spend countless hours on here complaining that rates need to go up.
> 
> ...


You clearly don't understand how unemployment works either.

It's nice to be naive and idealistic. It really is. I remember what that's like, sort of...

But then the girls came and the dads who said they'd be around weren't even though they both took me to court and slaughtered what I had saved. Just massacred the stability of a savings and the ability to pursue what I'd later need to but now can't--the back support.

Unemployment can't help you because darn it you quit your job because one f those two girls started showing the signs of dysfunction having her dad there then not then back with no explanation, no apology, no remorse...a phone doesn't work two ways arsehole when one of those ways is held by a 9 year old.

And then the car that you just pay off--thank gawd some relief and less restraint--and glory be that ex with the handy hands was so great replacing that timing belt and this car should go another 100k sahweet so to save a bit more your drop all but the liability an then that scion blew the light and the accord became an accordion with 9k and no witnesses.

And then you move but your deposit isn't returned and you're too busy raising two to take the twot to small claims where the judgement can't be enforced anyway even if the judge echoes your sentiment so why bother?

You had a house once but then the kids had no parent and what repairs didn't suck dry, maintenance did and yard of the month didn't seem so important when she just wants to ride around the block.

And you thought you had time but then that damn tree fell and tt&l is what??!? And cheerleading, really?? Cheerleading?? Not soccer at the Y?! And I gotta pay you how much Counselor to declare bankruptcy?? I need how much to tell a judge I have nothing!?! I'm so broke I can't afford to declare bankruptcy?

And I still don't qualify for assistance for the healthcare that's more in two months than just the annual fine?? So fine me.

I remember the bliss of being naive and clueless and I encumbered by te realities and circumstances that end up consuming you and it's so great to ear about how it only takes one to turn it around and I am the change I seek but I'm pretty goddamned tired from believing that shyte for 45 years and it never getting any better so pahleeeeeeZze, spend your dollar wth a bit more levity because fresh outta college deludes you into believing there's plenty more where that came from but 25 years of the grind sobers you up and let's you see how effin useless it all is in the end.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> I'm pretty sure the question wasn't intended for you.


Sure looked like it was to me. (jlag007 quoted DNicole's post and asked if she is single)


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sure looked like it was to me. (jlag007 quoted DNicole's post and asked if she is single)


Ah. Sorry. I took it to apply to the gentlemen who said he had a retirement and could move on without Uber and such...


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hugo said:


> People, the sociopathic attitude of "if you don't like it, leave" got old a very long time ago. Instead, why not try "one size does not fit all" or how about, "if you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem."
> 
> For those of you unfortunate enough to be among the 4% without a capacity for empathy -- if you haven't already, learn to fake it.


Thankfully our founding fathers did NOT have the "If you don't like it leave" attitude or we'd all be sitting around wearing wigs , red coats and drinking tea !! ;-O

America was FOUNDED on rebelling against the unjust NOT just looking away or finding an easier way out....

Lets bring down the Evil U (it's NOT the easy thing to do BUT the RIGHT thing to do....It is BUT 1 skirmish in the war against the Middle Class and in case you haven't been keeping score WE are LOSING!

Let's FIGHT for better pay and for the Middle Class....

As far as the OP....Let's do THIS for him and others in his situation....

(I'm organizing....If you'd like to learn more PM me).

Andy


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You know the amazing truth? Most of the folks that post here are not just kids on their first job and no accounts living week to week. Most of us are regular people in irregular circumstances.

After 10 months or so reading posts here I know there are a lot of talented people here just stuck in a temporary place where they need instant money.

In San Diego alone I think there is an amazing talent pool driving for Uber for a number of personal reasons. 

I would love to try an experiment where any 2 dozen San Diego Uber drivers meet. Tell each other their work backgrounds and skill sets and get to know each other.

Out of that group I would bet you could get a working business idea, and possibly a real business plan depending on the skill set in the group.

I think there are a lot of us settling for less driving Uber because it is easy and has flexible hours.

If someone online wants to organize something. Pick a dozen local drivers and organize a money making business based on that groups skills.

That would impress most of us.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Nemo said:


> I am blessed to have found a new job with great pay + benefits to start the new year. your post touched me.


You're so right. I AM blessed to have a 40K a year job with benefits. I'm going to stop complaining, be positive, and look for a higher paying position in the mean time. God Bless !!!!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Exactly! My sister has a masters' degree and she is in the poor house. A college education does NOT guarantee you the success in life that it once did.


You're so right. I was thinking of going for my MBA, but decided against it. Why should I be out of pocket for thousands more when I am not guaranteed the kind of job/money where I can pay it back?

These days, it's who you know, not what degree you've achieved. Even though I have a decent job with benefits, I should be making way more money at this juncture in my life. Oh well, just gotta get out there and keep grinding.

I'm fortunate that I do have the option of quitting Uber (which I did months ago) and relying on my earnings to support my family. It's tough some months, but I refuse to drive my beautiful 2014 vehicle into the ground for these rates. God Bless you all and keep your heads up !!!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> You clearly don't understand how unemployment works either.
> 
> It's nice to be naive and idealistic. It really is. I remember what that's like, sort of...
> 
> ...


We are about the same age. I have a divorce and bankruptcy in my past as well, but I learned from them and moved on. Do you have any positive influences that you allow into your life at the moment? For me, the Dave Ramsey radio show lets me hear stories of people that climbed or are climbing out of bigger messes than I had. I like several perspectives and not just the one between my ears. I can list other positive influences that work for me, if you would like.


----------



## nowiwannabeyourdog (Nov 15, 2015)

DNicole said:


> All I hear is a bunch of people complaining vs being proactive and trying to find something else. I'm not gonna sugarcoat my feelings and if they don't want to be subjected to the honest truth then they should rethink posting on a forum.
> 
> Career jobs are hard to come by... Job jobs aren't. It's just no one wants to do the job that requires no skill... They're low paying for that reason aka UBER too.


Part time drivers like you killed this gig !
I bet your the kind of person who when you ride downrates your driver for the style of music on the radio


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

nowiwannabeyourdog said:


> Part time drivers like you killed this gig !
> I bet your the kind of person who when you ride downrates your driver for the style of music on the radio


The thing DNicole fails to see is that Uber is low paying but you still use your OWN CAR. Agree, some people will settle for $10 an hour. But you mean to 
say you still gotta fix your call? all of your earnings go to car maintanence. She's just blind..

Agree wit you. She's one of those pax who will downrate a driver for the style of music. Spoiled little entitled person that she is


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

nowiwannabeyourdog said:


> Part time drivers like you killed this gig !
> I bet your the kind of person who when you ride downrates your driver for the style of music on the radio


 So you are saying, she is one of thousands of 'too many' drivers? Too many drivers means smaller incomes in a supply/demand gig. Easy to comprehend.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> So you are saying, she is one of thousands of 'too many' drivers? Too many drivers means smaller incomes in a supply/demand gig. Easy to comprehend.


pretty much. but then I cant contradict myself. I have a full time job too. But I work almost full time driving. 30-35 hours a week. sometimes 40.

she on the other hand only looks to make 100 a week or 400 - 500 a month


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> pretty much. but then I cant contradict myself. I have a full time job too. But I work almost full time driving. 30-35 hours a week. sometimes 40.
> 
> she on the other hand only looks to make 100 a week or 400 - 500 a month


With it being an independent contractor gig, I got no problem with either of you driving as much or as little as you want. My expectations are low. I expect somewhere between $30-300 every time I drive. I have had more days over $300 than under $30.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> We are about the same age. I have a divorce and bankruptcy in my past as well, but I learned from them and moved on. Do you have any positive influences that you allow into your life at the moment? For me, the Dave Ramsey radio show lets me hear stories of people that climbed or are climbing out of bigger messes than I had. I like several perspectives and not just the one between my ears. I can list other positive influences that work for me, if you would like.


Fortunately, I have tons of other positives in and outside of my head and a huge one is that I am not divorced; I've never been married. My bankruptcy was Over 12 years ago but to show the OP the narrow mindedness of her sweeping generalizations and naivety towards realities she has yet to experience I inserted that as an example of how when life cripples you before you sometimes recover more blows add to the stress and sometimes make it that much more difficult to pull out. My hunch is she hasn't had to hit the bottom and start diggin yet. Once that digging happens, getting back up to ground level takes more than just switching jobs. That's easy. In her defense, it's just ignorance. We were there once and it's a wonderfully simple place I would love to visit again but....


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Some people's book of life consists of nice and neat chapters with no ugly blotches, twists, and turns. These people will never be able to relate.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> pretty much. but then I cant contradict myself. I have a full time job too. But I work almost full time driving. 30-35 hours a week. sometimes 40.
> 
> she on the other hand only looks to make 100 a week or 400 - 500 a month


That is her business and none of your business.

Uber's concept was for part time drivers. 
Full time drivers are not going to be successful in most markets.

Do not get a big head and an attitude because you are driving full time. It only means you may be one of thousands of bad mathematicians that are trying to make Uber work as a full time gig.

Each driver chooses when, where, and how long to drive on their own. 
That is how Uber works.

Quit your *****ing about others and the way they run their business.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> ... I inserted that as an example of how when life cripples you before you sometimes recover more blows add to the stress and sometimes make it that much more difficult to pull out....


 Well said, everyone's sense of being overwhelmed is different. I have come to realize that everything I experience is unique to me by combination and sequence but not entirely. Someone, somewhere has faced and overcame each thing that I have and ever will.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some people's book of life consists of nice and neat chapters with no ugly blotches, twists, and turns. These people will never be able to relate.


Where do these unicorns hang out??


----------



## nowiwannabeyourdog (Nov 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> That is her business and none of your business.
> 
> Uber's concept was for part time drivers.
> Full time drivers are not going to be successful in most markets.
> ...


Wasn't a part time concept when uber slammed tens of thousands of people into toxic Santander loans and leases.
Xchange lease program their fronting now doesn't appear to be a part time concept.
Wasn't a part time concept 1 year ago when this gig was advertised as a $60k a year deal.
It is disgusting and immoral what uber has done to drivers.
The bimbo sorority girl can run her business and I use that word lightly any way she wants.
I find the lack of compassion on her post and yours frankly sickening.

Best


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

nowiwannabeyourdog said:


> Wasn't a part time concept when uber slammed tens of thousands of people into toxic Santander loans and leases.
> Xchange lease program their fronting now doesn't appear to be a part time concept.
> Wasn't a part time concept 1 year ago when this gig was advertised as a $60k a year deal.
> It is disgusting and immoral what uber has done to drivers.
> ...


Totally agree. Uber is the most cynical type of crony capitalism imaginable. The company exploits the disadvantaged and desperate in our society and sucks them dry of the very little that they have, making billions in the process. It's ****ing disgusting. And anyone who thinks I speak as any type of social justice warrior doesn't know me at all. Uber is just that bad.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

nowiwannabeyourdog said:


> Wasn't a part time concept when uber slammed tens of thousands of people into toxic Santander loans and leases.
> Xchange lease program their fronting now doesn't appear to be a part time concept.
> Wasn't a part time concept 1 year ago when this gig was advertised as a $60k a year deal.
> It is disgusting and immoral what uber has done to drivers.
> ...


Sub prime auto lending? That was a mouse trap with some stinky bait. Sub prime retirement investing? Sub prime personal finance? Sub prime math/science textbooks from our government run schools. Known to be false in 1869, recapitulation theory drawings were placed in government science books from the 1950-90's. Political agendas trump the day.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

My financial mistakes are on me. Who was 'tricked' into a student loan? Just because you find someone to approve you for a car loan doesn't mean you have to sign up for it. Some folks are slow at learning credit score and paycheck to paycheck living isn't a requirement.


----------

